# Dog found



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

On my face book page so sharing FOUND
AMBER VALLEY AREA , WITH INJURIES
NO COLLAR NO TAG X


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Have you logged dog with your dog warden?

Try taking to vet as well to scan for chip


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

This was on my face book page so will pass that on thanks


----------

